# 100mm 2.8L Macro lens from authorized dealer on ebay for $799



## Dave_NYC (May 1, 2013)

Buydig, an authorized dealer, are selling it on ebay for $799:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-100mm-f-2-8L-Macro-IS-USM-Lens/330917017997?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item4d0c30f98d


----------



## pierceography (May 1, 2013)

As long as it's not gray market, I'd say it's a pretty good deal. I've bought from buydig before (though not through eBay) and had a great experience. I purchased the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 for a good price. The first copy had AF issues (like many copies of that lens), so I sent it back. Their return process was a breeze, and I received my new copy a week after I returned my original.

I'd definitely recommend them if you get a great price.


----------



## raptor3x (May 1, 2013)

I'm seeing $779 + ~$16 in eBay bucks. That's a better price than I've ever seen on the used market. The only price I've seen lower was during a Canon 20% off refurb sale.


----------



## pierceography (May 1, 2013)

Dave_NYC said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it's not gray market, I'd say it's a pretty good deal. I've bought from buydig before (though not through eBay) and had a great experience. I purchased the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 for a good price. The first copy had AF issues (like many copies of that lens), so I sent it back. Their return process was a breeze, and I received my new copy a week after I returned my original.
> ...



I paid $1,000 for mine a little under two years ago, so I'd say it's a fantastic price.


----------



## jblake (May 1, 2013)

Just bought this lens through a eBay link at TDP about 4 minutes ago. Should be in hand by no later than Tuesday the 7th. Thanks for the post because I would have missed this deal other wise; I was getting ready to buy it from B&H Photo later this evening, saved around $90.00.


----------

